# Ipod classic



## Emi0809 (24 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je m'excuse d'avance si le sujet existe déjà. 
Je viens vers vous car je souhaiterais avoir un ipod classic, je me demande seulement si c'est encore "compatible" avec les nouvelles versions d'itunes ? Peu import l'année des ipod, sont ils encore utilisable ? J'espère me faire comprendre...  Je vous remercie en tout cas pour votre attzntion  

Bonne journée a vous.


----------



## sergiodadi (26 Novembre 2020)

Emi0809 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je m'excuse d'avance si le sujet existe déjà.
> Je viens vers vous car je souhaiterais avoir un ipod classic, je me demande seulement si c'est encore "compatible" avec les nouvelles versions d'itunes ? Peu import l'année des ipod, sont ils encore utilisable ? J'espère me faire comprendre...  Je vous remercie en tout cas pour votre attzntion
> ...


Bonjour,

je viens de connecter mon *Ipod Classic* *80 Go* sur un iMac 27 pouces mi 2011 sous *Catalina 10.15.7*. Il est bien vu par le _finder_ et par l'application _Musique_ 1.0.6.10. Oui, il est un peu modifié, c'est maintenant un* Ipod 1 To* avec un firmware modifié


----------

